# Fischer Big Stix 8.6 question.



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

very solid ski. you cant go wrong with fischer. wood core. you can ski the shit out of it. 

MM


----------



## jtq_99 (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for the info. i am/was also looking at the rossi b2 and head i.M85.


----------



## jtq_99 (Feb 3, 2004)

Are the 04/04 big stix any different from last year's model? can't seem to find any difference except for the color/artwork on the ski.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Big Stix 86 are a solid ski that you will love off piste or the backcountry. I personally stay away from rossi. They always ski great but foam core spells trouble if you bounce it off a rock or two and have some size to you. They will blow up. Head also is another solid ski. Stick with wood core.


----------

